# Australian first maby



## jay76 (May 27, 2008)

*Australian first maybe*

One of my mates partners just got her first snake believe it or not. Wouldnt this make you green with envy.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 27, 2008)

Lucky son of a .......................!!!!


----------



## Tim.Arm (May 27, 2008)

*yes lucky women.*


----------



## MrBredli (May 27, 2008)

I hope my partner buys one of those soon.


----------



## gruntbox69 (May 27, 2008)

can she buy me one too


----------



## Pythonking (May 27, 2008)

scary for a first snake lol I woulda been sleepless with the unknown


----------



## jay76 (May 27, 2008)

Does anyone else know anyone that got a green for a first snake.


----------



## Jason (May 27, 2008)

GTP are a class 2 in qld? if they are how could it be there first snake? or is it on somebody elses licence.

either way, i am envious...very nice animal aswell!


----------



## LaZeDragoN (May 27, 2008)

My mrs would officially kill me if i spent that kinda money on anything let alone a snake


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 27, 2008)

You are kidding :shock: My gf wants a python soon I might have to point her in the right direction LOL.


----------



## alpha (May 27, 2008)

jay76 said:


> Does anyone else know anyone that got a green for a first snake.


 
one of my mates had one mac and then he got a pair of greens LOl


----------



## itbites (May 27, 2008)

*Mmmm what a great first snake *


----------



## LaZeDragoN (May 27, 2008)

alpha said:


> one of my mates had one mac and then he got a pair of greens LOl


 
That's a bit of a step backwards don't ya think hahaha


----------



## Pythonking (May 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> GTP are a class 2 in qld? if they are how could it be there first snake? or is it on somebody elses licence.
> 
> either way, i am envious...very nice animal aswell!


 
your alloud 2 under a normal license same with womas


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (May 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> GTP are a class 2 in qld? if they are how could it be there first snake? or is it on somebody elses licence.
> 
> either way, i am envious...very nice animal aswell!


 
Restricted yes but you can keep two on a recreational licence. Nice first snake!


----------



## LaZeDragoN (May 27, 2008)

they are undoubtedly the python of all pythons nut you'd wanna hope it does'nt just die


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (May 27, 2008)

thats awesome!
i'd love to get one of those, im pretty sure everyone else would to LOL!
but my Mac is still an awesome snake


----------



## callith (May 27, 2008)

if only


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> GTP are a class 2 in qld? if they are how could it be there first snake? or is it on somebody elses licence.
> 
> either way, i am envious...very nice animal aswell!



theres no classes as such in queensland. just have to cough up more money and they upgrade ya lisence to keep unlimited gtp's.


----------



## scalesntails (May 27, 2008)

thats the first ive heard about the limitations of greens on a qld lisence! but still a very nice first snake lets hope she knows how to care for it.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 27, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> theres no classes as such in queensland. just have to cough up more money and they upgrade ya lisence to keep unlimited gtp's.


 
Just tried to upgrade my licence, no luck with just forking out more cash. They want two stat decs from people with the upgraded licence saying i'm competent in handling and all aspects of husbandry. I don't even know anyone with the upgraded licence:shock:


----------



## Pythonking (May 27, 2008)

I'm doing the husbandry course next month with ERD Which works just as good in upgrading your license


----------



## krusty (May 27, 2008)

that is one hot looking GTP,do you know who the breeder was as i would love some like that......pm me if you dont want to post it here..........cheers.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 27, 2008)

that would be to keep vens.
unless they changed it.
all i did was pay more coin and they added restricted reptiles, nature conservation regulation 2006- schedule 3 part 5 (other than species in the families elapidae, hydrophiidae and laticaudidae). 
which means i can keep unlimited of any aussie python.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 27, 2008)

Not only for vens whiteyluvsrum. Allready have a DMP and doing the vens course for those stat decs, and i made it clear i want to upgrade to keep more than 2 woma's. But as with everything with government departments every person tells you something different. Maybe i should keep on calling until i get the answer i want.

Pking, if the course you are attending is the python husbandry with den, it's not until august, unless jonno hasn't told me.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 27, 2008)

i would look into it ozzie, ring someone else. cause if ya just want to keep more than two womas i dont see why you have to do a vens course? dosn't make sense?
ive had alot of conflicting and confusing advise when i upgraded my lisence a couple of times when i added the unlimited pythons and birds. it depends who ya talk to? but unless it has changed, it should just be a fee to add unlimited pythons. either that or i was just lucky cause i didnt have to do anything except open my wallet. i only did it about a year and a half ago.


----------



## jay76 (May 27, 2008)

You can pay 160 and upgrade to a restricted non ven to keep more than 2 womas and all you have to do is send in the money


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 27, 2008)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> i would look into it ozzie, ring someone else. cause if ya just want to keep more than two womas i dont see why you have to do a vens course? dosn't make sense?
> ive had alot of conflicting and confusing advise when i upgraded my lisence a couple of times when i added the unlimited pythons and birds. it depends who ya talk to? but unless it has changed, it should just be a fee to add unlimited pythons. either that or i was just lucky cause i didnt have to do anything except open my wallet. i only did it about a year and a half ago.


 
Sorry whitey, didn't explain properly. Doing vens course in order to keep vens, nothing to do with upgrading my rec licence to keep more woma's.

The whole restricted python thing is seperate, i asked if the vens stat decs would work for both keeping vens and more woma's/gtps whatever. The two people i spoke to said the vens stat decs will allow me to keep vens. But in order to keep more than 2 restricted recreational animals (the rarer pythons as they referred to as woma and gtps) i would need an additional 2 stat decs stating my python husbandry skills.

Sounded like a bit of jibberish to me, if they are going to let me keep a ven, why would that unrestricted licence not allow me to keep more than 2 restricted non vens. Anyway, i'll hit jonno and someone else up for the stat decs after the python husbandry course and see how i go. Won't be buying any more new snakes until later in the year anyway.




And nice gtp your mate got there to jay. lucky girl.


----------



## dpeica (May 28, 2008)

Wow. Do they have any experience? 

I wonder how much they paid for it.... crazy.


----------



## redbellybite (May 28, 2008)

its like with all things some get old holdens as their 1st car some spoilt brats get BMW,s........


----------



## expansa1 (May 28, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> Just tried to upgrade my licence, no luck with just forking out more cash. They want two stat decs from people with the upgraded licence saying i'm competent in handling and all aspects of husbandry. I don't even know anyone with the upgraded licence:shock:




Yes you do, I have an upgrded licence!

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## swampie (May 28, 2008)

If you just want to upgrade your licence to keep more than 2 non venomous restricted reptiles you don't need any references. All you need to do is send $160 with a letter requesting to have your licence amended to keep more than 2 non venomous restricted reptiles. This amendment does not include GTP's, they come under international species, if you wish to keep more than 2 GTP's you will have to get your licence amended to include international species, this costs $10.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (May 28, 2008)

swampie said:


> This amendment does not include GTP's, they come under international species, if you wish to keep more than 2 GTP's you will have to get your licence amended to include international species, this costs $10.



thats news to me, i can keep gtp and didn't have to add international?
it dosn't make sense because ya cant keep international reps anyway?
i know alot of gtp's are not the native aussie ones, but what if ya want to keep the aussie gtp?
so your saying that they dna test every gtp that someone keeps to make sure they are not keeping the international ones? what the?

i know ya can add international birds on but international gtp's, dosn't make sense to me?

swampie, do you have international on ya lisence? do you keep gtp's?

can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## geckoman1985 (May 28, 2008)

nice cool green tree python


----------

